# Low lying placenta - Does no sex mean no orgasms too?



## A43

Been told I have a low lying placenta. Got my 20 week scan soon
if the placenta is still low lying will they say no sex? 
Also does that mean no orgasm any other way aswell?


----------



## destinyfaith

hi hun, gl with your 20 weeks scan i dont have a low laying placenta but, i dont see why you cant orgasm, its just amuscle contraction? i think with the sex its the cervix irration not to sure tho just my guess! jsut didnt wanna read n run :D x


----------



## Tadan

Hey hun i have a low lying placenta and I havent been told no sex. I have got to go back on the 20th Dec for a growth scan, where they'll check it again. And if it hasn't moved I'll have to have another scan in Jan. No one has mentioned anything about pelvic rest, although I know a couple of ladies on here have been told that. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## newmommy23

yep, sadly pelvic rest means no orgasms....:(


----------



## KandyKinz

It depends on where the placenta is located to in proximety to the cervix. If it is just low lying then probably not but if it is actually touching or over top of the cervix then getting put on pelvic rest is a real possibility which includes no sex, no orgasm and no heavy lifting.


----------



## BostonMommy

If the placenta is on the cervix at all then the contractions from the orgasm can cause it to lift off the cervix and bleed. I know how bad it sucks. Lol. I currently have full previa and not getting my hopes up that it'll be totally off by my 20 week scan and I just know I'll be orgasm free till 30 weeks. :(


----------



## KandyKinz

BostonMommy said:


> If the placenta is on the cervix at all then the contractions from the orgasm can cause it to lift off the cervix and bleed. I know how bad it sucks. Lol. I currently have full previa and not getting my hopes up that it'll be totally off by my 20 week scan and I just know I'll be orgasm free till 30 weeks. :(

Do they do routine cesareans for previas where you are at 30 weeks? That seems rather early. Here they wait until 35/36 weeks unless in the evident of a unresolving hemorrhage.

And you're absolutely right in that orgasm can cause the placenta to lift away and cause bleeding.... and sometimes the blood loss can be quite substantial!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sorry to say, if you were put on pelvic rest that means no orgasms, any way they come :(

My low lying placenta was diagnosed at 11.5 weeks and was put on pelvic rest, just had a scan at 17 weeks, and it still hasn't moved at all. My next scan is 28 weeks to recheck position...so for sure no sex or orgasms for me from 11.5-28 weeks, possibly longer :(


----------



## BostonMommy

KandyKinz said:


> BostonMommy said:
> 
> 
> If the placenta is on the cervix at all then the contractions from the orgasm can cause it to lift off the cervix and bleed. I know how bad it sucks. Lol. I currently have full previa and not getting my hopes up that it'll be totally off by my 20 week scan and I just know I'll be orgasm free till 30 weeks. :(
> 
> Do they do routine cesareans for previas where you are at 30 weeks? That seems rather early. Here they wait until 35/36 weeks unless in the evident of a unresolving hemorrhage.
> 
> And you're absolutely right in that orgasm can cause the placenta to lift away and cause bleeding.... and sometimes the blood loss can be quite substantial!Click to expand...

No, no, no....I meant that my next scheduled ultrasound would be at 30 weeks to check the placenta's position. Csection would be around 35-37 weeks if it stays on the cervix. But if my 20 weeks shows it's on the cervix then I have until at least 30 weeks till my doctor would potentially take me off pelvic rest...and no orgasms for me.


----------

